# My cutiepatootie!



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I would like to share a little someone special with you  I finally found a chi puppy. It's been a long journey, looking at tons of puppies for a long time! (about 1 1/2 years!) 

You have no idea just how happy she makes me, without even have seen her in person! How can I love her so much without even knowing her!! :love10:

I owe it all to you chi people for educating me!

On the first pic she is exactly 4 weeks old and on the second exactly 5 weeks old, taken today!

I'm not sure what color she will be, if anyone knows please let me know! 

ETA: I can pick her up mid-October at 12 weeks!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We all understand-we feel the same way about our babies! She is so fluffy and cute! She looks like a cream to me. Congrats! Hope the time goes fast until you are able to get her home!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What a little fluff ball! She is adorable!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

congrats on finding such a beautiful baby...she is beyond cute...looks like a teeny-tiny polar bear cub with all that fluffy white fur.... I just want to pick her up and give her a kiss


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

oh what a cute little fluffball!! Adorable! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

i hope that you can wait thjat long :lol: 
she looks cream to me
she is beyond cute... so fluffy!!!


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, she is Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

like a fluffy bear, very cute


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful baby congrats!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Awww congratulation. She is very adorable.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a gorgeous little fluffy baby!!! Congrats!!! : )


----------



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

She has so much hair. What a cutie!!!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! I'm beyond excited! I've sent every single person I know the pictures lol!

She really is a little fluffy one, isn't she? She's going to be soooo hairy LOL!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

She is adorable! I hope the wait goes by quick for you.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what a little sweetheart whow shes cute


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

Just be glad she was honorable enough to let you know she is a poodle mix. If you want a pure breed chihuahua, hold out for what you want. I was lucky getting a pure breed from a rescue. I have had my heart set on a tiny pure breed chi, for about 4 years, when I found Tinkerbelle. Do NOT let anyone bully you into something, you do not necessary want. Please don't leave the forum. A lot of good knowledge here. That little teddy bear will be an easy one to place.


----------



## Nohauk (Sep 6, 2011)

All I can say is OMG!!! she is soooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! She is adorable!!! She actually looks like my Maltese did as a baby.


----------



## seagl07 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats hope time passes sooooo fast for u and she is darling


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

OMG, She is beautiful! I got Sparkles sight unseen and she is my best friend!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

_shes gorgeous, what lovely fluffy coat she has,_


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

she's gorgeous,the first pic she looks like a little teddy bear <3


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Not long left to go now 
She is super fluffy and cute. I think she will be cream or white and cream like my prada


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh how beautiful! when do you get her?? Congrats...


----------

